# ur quattro regisrty



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

There is a new ur quattro registry on the web at... 
http://www.ur-quattro.com/registry
You can register your ur quattro, or just look at the cars already registered.
The goal is to have all of the urq's in the US/Canada still around listed on the site.


----------

